# BSA Paratrooper



## Robertriley (Aug 25, 2018)

Ok, I need some of your expert opinions on this.  I received my new BSA and it all looks original down to the paint and you name it but, it does not have the marking my other BSA has.  I can see some green paint on the grips where they look like they did touch ups.  Also, it looks like they possibly painted over the decals on the head tube. Is there any reason why they would this?  It does not look like they painted the whole thing but the paint would be a perfect match. Any ideas?


----------



## Mercian (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi Chris,

I agree that the decals have been painted over or removed.

As to why, well, could be anything. Demilitarisation on being surplussed out, use by another military which does not use the broad arrow (Dutch and Indian armies have used these BSA's, though my Indian army example has not been repainted), British Army refurbishment (have those bikes painted by lunch...), early restoration before reproduction decals were available (though they've been around for 25+ years to my knowledge). 

Etc.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 25, 2018)

Well, I cleaned some paint off and it exposed the decals.  Did the U.K. Government paint it before they sold it?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## bikiba (Aug 25, 2018)

Mercian said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I agree that the decals have been painted over or removed.
> 
> ...




Can you post a pic of the indian army version??


----------



## Mercian (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi Chris,

Good the decals are still there (-:

It could be the Army, or it could have been a surplus dealer touching up the scratches and painting out army ownership marks before selling on. They could probably have had access to surplus paint too.

Whilst desirable to see these markings now, a civilian owner in the 1950's may very well have thought differently. After all, if these are still on issue, how do you show you haven't stolen it? There's a good chance you are ex military, and have that mindset.

The 'Broad Arrow', 'Crow's Foot' or whatever is a mark of UK Military ownership which has been around for at least 500 years. Technically, when kit is disposed of, a second arrow should be made nose to nose with the first, looking a little like an asterisk. In 20+ years with the military, I only ever saw this done on firearms. Other low value equipment was left intact (clothing, etc), or reduced to rags. Higher value items (vehicles etc) could be treated differently.

Here is an example of a double arrow:

http://www.wilkinsonfscollection.co...ry_Of_Supply_Markings_files/shapeimage_19.png

Hi Bikiba, If you want, let me know. But there is no difference to a UK British Army example. They are the same BSA's. They probably came from the British Airborne forces stationed in India to invade Japan. The only difference on mine is a number 6 painted on the headstock. If I didn't know who imported it, (he brought in 6 in various conditions) I couldn't tell the difference.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

